# Strange feces



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

It's is pretty hot lately here in my place about 37° and I don't put them outside. Yesterday and today I saw my femal budgie's dropping is a bit strange and creamy. Does she have a diarrhoea?









Take note that she is active, preening, drinking water (I change it frequently) eating. She doesn't even marks of feces under vent. Maybe because she had bell peppers too much? Anyway I will keep her under observation maybe she just had an upset tummy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's important to realize that when a budgie eats more vegetables than usual, the droppings will become wetter and more green.

As she's active and acting normally, just observe her droppings for a day or so before becoming concerned about them.*


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

I noticed that they aren't eating that much like they usually do. I came to that conclusion because their seeds weren't even half eaten. Should I be concerned about this fact? It looks like they don't have appetite

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Let's take a look at how the budgies are behaving overall today.

1. How are the droppings?
2. Are the budgies active?
3. Are they sitting fluffed up and lethargic?
4. You indicated it's hot there, are you offering them baths, misting them etc. to ensure they are cool enough?
5. Do you ration their seed so they get a specific amount per day? 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix per budgie per day is recommended.
6. Is there any sneezing, problems breathing or vomiting?

You need to consider all of these factors. 
Then, if you are concerned about the budgies' health, it is best to have them seen by an Avian Vet.*


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply tapatalk can't make me enter either in site it made me really furious.
It seems she ate a little bit more bell pepper that day I think I gave them more lately. If activeness no one can't compete to them even jill looses some of head feathers now. It seems I overreacted about what I saw from her feces and I hate to think one of them is sick
About the ration of seed I have a measure teaspoon size I give them each for whole day

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

